# Quail



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone raise quail? I just got started with 2 males and 10 females. 
I am not entirely sure what breed they are....some are a browish bird and the rest are cream colored.
I would love some more information on raising them


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Well, you probably have Coturnix. You can get some variety in color with them, from white to very dark brown.
They need high protein feed. Your feed store should have gamebird feed for them. Give them some washed chicken egg shells for calcium or buy gamebird sized oyster shell. They can use rabbit type waterers.
The more space you can give them, the better. However, the cages should only be about 9 inches tall so they won't be as likely to fly hard and break their necks.
They should be caged separately from other poultry. Most lines are not resistant to cocci or anything that they might pick up off the ground so better to cage them.
Divide the females into two cages with a male in each cage. Otherwise the males will frequently fight to the death of one.

Only set the largest eggs. They take appx 15 days to hatch. Quail are ready to eat within 8 weeks. Eat the smallest and save the largest to breed.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

enjoy them I do mine they a such fun to have ........*BUT*................let me say this now check your game an fish regs I got a visit from the Game Warden for selling chicks come to find out in Arkansas any quail regardless of breed is considered wild game an you can not have more than 6 before you _*HAVE* to have a breeders permit to keep them_ .................so I finally got down to 6 by butchering all mine but those .......... I keep them to have some eggs to give to my niece she loves to eat them an to have some to butcher for ourselves but I also just enjoy having them they are so fun to have around .............but like I said to give you the heads up check the regs soon best of luck to ya on having them .........


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Coturnix quail are not listed as requiring a license in TX.
http://www.howtoraisequail.com/texas_1.pdf


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I raise quail . I sell both meat & eggs. loads of fun & they multiply like rabbits- only faster - I just butchered 300 to sell & then turned around & put 80 in my own freezer!


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

mullberry said:


> I raise quail . I sell both meat & eggs. loads of fun & they multiply like rabbits- only faster - I just butchered 300 to sell & then turned around & put 80 in my own freezer!


Wow, how big of a breeding flock do you maintain for those numbers? What is your set-up like? Do you have pictures?

I've had trouble getting into understanding the appeal of quail, but I guess I'm starting to see it, now!


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Coturnix quail are not listed as requiring a license in TX.
> http://www.howtoraisequail.com/texas_1.pdf


How I wish Arkansas would think like this also.......... the Game Warden even tried to tell me that Guineas was added to the list as needing a breeders permit too but the main office told me otherwise did me good to point that out to him after I was told that


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

anybody got information on bobwhite quail??


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

Bob white are seasonal layers. They are SLOOooow to start laying also. I just got rid of the last of my bobs . I like the texas A & M's they start laying in 6 - 8weeks, and you can butcher then at the same age & hatcn in 17 days . thats why they multiply so fast.


----------



## ibscott.74023 (Sep 15, 2021)

mullberry said:


> I raise quail . I sell both meat & eggs. loads of fun & they multiply like rabbits- only faster - I just butchered 300 to sell & then turned around & put 80 in my own freezer!


 This is what I'm getting into them for. Meat egg factories. Lol and they look and sound neat!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My neighbor got into raising quail last year. 

She found a tutorial on how to build cages for them, located birds locally, and started breeding.

HOLY SMOKE! Those birds breed like Tribbles!!! 

She has found a lot of local folk who want them, so she is able to sell both eggs and birds. Good thing, because she is building more cages every week. 

I think she may be addicted...


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Pony said:


> My neighbor got into raising quail last year.
> 
> She found a tutorial on how to build cages for them, located birds locally, and started breeding.
> 
> ...


Is she making any money at it. I've been looking for something to add to the income stream.


----------

